# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Сотрудники компании «Белтелеком» поддержат акцию «Час Земли»

## ByFly

28 марта 2015 года состоится ежегодная всемирная акция Час Земли, организуемая Всемирным фондом дикой природы (англ. World Wildlife Fund). Каждый день в одну из последних суббот марта миллионы людей во всем мире выключают свет на час, потому что им важно будущее планеты.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

